# LF: Nice stones for Iwagumi set up



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows where to buy some nice stones for a Iwagumi set up. Im having a hard time finding places with a decent price on each stone...


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Best place I know of is Northwest Landscape Products on Byrne Rd. Burnaby.

Basalt rocks...very reasonable pricing

Good Luck









One of my old tanks with Basalt rocks....


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

+1 for NWL supply. Good selection. Friendly staff


----------

